# Fox River Brook Trout in Michigan's Upper Peninsula



## MichiganGoneWild (Jul 16, 2014)

Michigan Gone Wild takes foot to the Legendary Fox River in Michigan's Upper peninsula. Know best for it's influence on Ernest Hemingway, the Fox river is where Hemingway actually spent his days that he referenced in his book "Life On The Big Two Hearted".
Jordan and Joe are taking one the legendary stream with TFO rods in hand. They will be after the native Brook trout by way of fly and spin tackle.

Stay Wild!


----------

